# Hello, All!!



## pixiefyre18 (Sep 30, 2009)

I joined the forum last year, but never introduced myself. I'm Rachel and love this site as I'm sure the rest of you do. Thanks for all of the amazing info, especially the "how to for cheap" tutorials. Last year was my first time decorating for Halloween and I hope to do it up even better this year! 
---Rachel


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rachel.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Pixie!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Rachel!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum Rachel


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome Rachel. best of luck to you!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gabba Gabba Hey!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Rachel, glad to have you join us!


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## pixiefyre18 (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

